# Moles on a fork



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Airoh said:


> ..........
> You guys are better with the pitch fork than me. I'm sure I got a few(because they stopped digging after stabbing the ground like a madman).
> Frustrating to stab the ground fifty times and go back on the porch and watch them resume digging.


If you are having any trouble at all stabbing or trapping the ground mole, it is likely that your yard has some starnosed ground moles. The eastern ground mole is very easy to trap or to get with a pitch fork. By looking at their runs and mounds you can quickly know which kind you have below ground. I sledom get starnosed moles in my yard, but when I do I use a method we used when I was a kid when we had a lawn that was low moist ground and othen had starnosed moles. If the ground is not very soft, run a hose for a while in two areas about 3-6 yds. apart on an active run to soften the ground. Keep 2 shovels in this area until you finally see the mole pushing up the ground. Not easily seen like the eastern mole because the runs are deeper. When you do finally see him working, sink the two shovels into the softened ground so that he is trapped between the shovels. Then you need to use your fork or dog to locate the mole. You are going to tear up your yard some, but it is a lot better than dealing with the mounds of dirt that this species leaves in your yard. The starnosed mole is a bugger to get rid of and you might want to consider the poison pellets that can be purchased.

L & O


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I do eat liver and onions but muskrat is waaaaayyy far ahead of the liver.

Whoever cooked it probably polluted it with-garlic, green peppers, marinade and/or BBQ sauce.


----------

